# Shiseido eyeshadow duo in bronze & antique gold



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello,

I have been going crazy the last past couple of years trying to find this Shiseido eyeshadow duo in bronze and antique gold. I believe its been discontinued now but since you girls are such pros i was wondering if anyone could help me track one down or give me any options as to where i could find this! I would do anything to have this duo, the colours blended in soooo perfectly and it was so pigmented, i really loved it! So please if anyone can locate me one, has one, or just know whats i can do to get my hands on one, please let me know! I'd greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks!!!!! xoxoxo

p.s. Has anybody here even seen this duo before or tried it? Let me know!


----------



## user3 (Nov 17, 2005)

I recall reading something on another forum where the gal got it in Japan. She was talking about an antiqued gold Duo from Shiseido.
Maybe try Ebay. Also try amazon.com and neobeauty.com They both carry Shiseido.

I tried a few different Google searches but did not find much.

It sounds like a very pretty duo.
Shiseido have very good quality e/s. Maybe you can find something from their current line that might be close to those colors.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Zap2it...........thanx for the advice!!! I've checked ebay.com about a hundred times with no luck and even makeupalley.com. I will try amazon.com and neobeauty.com (never heard of this one!). Actually, i emailed Shieseido yesterday and tehyw rote back saying that it is discontinued and they have nothing left. I even tried looking at their current colours but found nothing close to it but if i have no luck, i'm going to check MAC and she which colours are the most close to it! Thanks again for your help!!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 19, 2006)

So i found out a tiny new piece of information on my quest for this eyeshadow. It is really called:

Shiseido SD2 Bronze and Antique Gold Duo 

People help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alison Hughes (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello

I have used this eyeshadow and agree it is fantastic. I gave it to my friend to use in her wedding make up and she chose it over all the wedding make overs she had in preparation for the big day.  It is discontinued, but I constantly search the internet in the hope that it will be resurrected.

There was something about the gold leaf they put in to it,combined with the texture.

Good luck!

Alison


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 5, 2007)

two years later....i'm bumping this! Anybody find this yet???


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 10, 2007)

agghhhh still going crazy for this!


----------



## Irissa (Jan 1, 2011)

I do own this eyeshadow duo but don't use it anymore, if you're interested let me know. I think the sponge applicator is lacking.


----------



## momma bear (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you still have this eyeshadow??
  	I have loved this forever too and as mine is getting low, I would love a replacement.


----------



## Irissa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi momma bear
  	Yes I still own this eyeshadow. I could send it to you in exchange for the shipment fees


----------



## momma bear (Dec 19, 2011)

Sure, sounds great! How would this work??
  	Paypal account??


----------

